# Extreme and a blk and white ..both males from Bobby last yea



## koikaren (Apr 20, 2010)

Draco is an extreme out of Ice and Hail and Eragon is from perdy and Roy...Due to finiaces hitting me hard i no longer can keep these guys like i want..both are held daily and are very lovable...Eragon hibernated but Draco did not...will let them go together for $350 which is an awesome deal...doesnt include shipping...we will have to figure that out if you want shipped...Im in Indiana 46628
calling me is the best way to get ahold of me 574-302-4853 got lots of pics if you want to see them and how they look today..


----------



## koikaren (Apr 20, 2010)

I dont think i posted in the right forum...sorry if i didnt


----------



## preston897 (Apr 20, 2010)

would you let them go seperatly? or together only?


----------



## koikaren (Apr 20, 2010)

prefer together but could do seperately...they have been together since hatchlings when i got them and they share the same space...which one are you interested in?


----------



## preston897 (Apr 20, 2010)

id be interested in the extreme. possibly the B&W. right now it would be a possibilty. i am talking to somone local about buying theirs. but the deal may fall through so thats why im trying to talk to others. about how big are each of them?


----------



## koikaren (Apr 20, 2010)

if you give me you email i will send you pics next to tape measure


----------



## koikaren (Apr 20, 2010)

Eragon is 2 ft and Draco is 3ft 3in


----------



## preston897 (Apr 20, 2010)

i just sent you a pm


----------



## koikaren (Apr 20, 2010)

okay just let me know that you got pics...i just sent them


----------



## reptastic (Apr 20, 2010)

wow id be interested in them also id like to see pics also


----------



## preston897 (Apr 20, 2010)

you have sooooooo many animals reptastic haha. you could start charging admission to your house as a petting zoo haha


----------



## preston897 (Apr 20, 2010)

and for whatever reason i still have not gotten that email. oh well maybe it will take a while


----------



## koikaren (Apr 20, 2010)

I will resend it but i think i have Draco sold...


----------



## preston897 (Apr 20, 2010)

thats fine. i am interested in the other as well. i may have typed my email wrong. <!-- e --><a href="mailto[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->


----------



## koikaren (Apr 20, 2010)

okay i resent email


----------



## koikaren (Apr 20, 2010)

anyone who wants pics just private message me your email and i will send them to you


----------



## preston897 (Apr 20, 2010)

i just got them. i emailed you back with some questions about prices


----------



## koikaren (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay Draco has found his new home with one of tegu talks members and that makes me so happy  now just need to find the best home possible for Eragon.


----------



## kaa (Apr 21, 2010)

How much are you asking for Eragon


----------



## koikaren (Apr 26, 2010)

im truely sorry 2 mike and his family and your money has been refunded....Draco and Eragon are no longer for sale..i just cant bring myself to sell them so i will be trying to arrange other bills to relieve the pressures of finiancing....so again i m truely sorry to mike and his family...


----------

